# Police Officer Richard Crittenden



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Richard Crittenden 
*North St. Paul Police Department
Minnesota*
End of Watch: Monday, September 7, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 57
*Tour of Duty:* 9 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Monday, September 7, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Officer Richard Crittenden was shot and killed after he and another officer responded to a domestic disturbance call at approximately 8:30 am.

A male subject had gone to the female subject's apartment in violation of a protection order. As Officer Crittenden and an officer from the Maplewood Police Department attempted to protect the woman the suspect opened fire. Officer Crittenden was fatally wounded and the Maplewood officer suffered a gunshot wound to her wrist.

The suspect was killed by return gunfire.

Officer Crittenden had served with the agency for nine years.
Agency Contact Information
North St. Paul Police Department
2400 Margaret Street
North St. Paul, MN 55109

Phone: (651) 747-2406

_*Please contact the North St. Paul Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

May your soul rest in peace Officer Crittenden.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sir.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## CollegePDispatch (Nov 4, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Crittenden.


----------



## hydrive09 (Jul 11, 2009)

Seems like its always domestics where the worse possible thing happens. May you rest in eternal peace. God watch over your family and friends in this difficult time.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## afd414 (Nov 7, 2007)

RIP sir.


----------

